
Snapchat Hacked - adidash
http://www.businessinsider.com/snapchat-hacked-the-snappening-2014-10?op=1
======
alexmat
Title is misleading. From the article: "An anonymous photo trader contacted
Business Insider to tell us that the site affected was SnapSaved.com. The
service acted as a web client for the Snapchat app that allowed users to
receive photos and videos, and save them online. What its users didn't realize
was that the site was quietly collecting everything that passed through it,
storing incriminating Snapchats on a web server, with the usernames of senders
attached."

------
harkangel
Download it here

[https://snappeningdownload.blogspot.de/?snapsave-
hack](https://snappeningdownload.blogspot.de/?snapsave-hack)

